# Castration After Care ??



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, just had a 2 mth old buck boy castrated by the cut method just wondering if there is anything I can do for him after the fact to help ease the pain?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

You can give him some banamine but I usually don't. They get over it in a few days, just watch it and clean it if it gets dirty and watch if he keeps acting sluggish in a couple of days.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Is he protected from flies?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Baby aspirin and may be spray some wound spray on the area to keep clean and help with flies.


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for your input ;o) I cleaned him with cool water and put swat on the area to keep flies off. Thanks again!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe Blu-Kote for flys


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

depends on how the cut was done. Did a vet do it and put in some stitches? Or did they just cut and no stitches at all? Main thing to watch for is bleeding, and flies. Swat is probably best, it will keep the flies away and no so interested in laying eggs.


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

No stitches, no bleeding, and this AM he seems to moving around much better. I know when we had the horses done they wanted us to walk them several times a day and hose them down with cold water. Wasn't sure if we do the same for goats. As always this group is very helpful THANKS!!!! :wink:


----------

